# King Richard 3rd funeral.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Anybody else go?


Caroline wanted to go so we queued for 2 hours to view the coffin in the cathedral in Leicester.


They were handing lollies out in the queue so that made it worth while.


4 hours parking was £12 what a disgrace, but Caroline would have paid £112:surprise:
Paul.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've watched with some amazement at how this whole thing has unfurled. I'm not sure where the impetus came from to rebury Richard lll with such seeming ceremony and publicity (politician, religious leader or tourist authorities presumably) but not only was he King for a mere two years but many people think he was not a very pleasant individual - not least because he is widely believed to have had the two young Princes in the Tower murdered.

I just hope it doesn't encourage other people to go around digging up old bones!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Add to the fact that he only visited Leicester a few times and stayed there once. He should have come back north. Its all to do with money.


Its a bit like them burying me in Peterborough cos we have been a few times.


A lot of the monarchs were evil though throughout history.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Can you explain to me the reasoning in going to the funeral of someone who died over 500 years ago? I'm not being funny but what's the attraction? So he was a king! But only for a couple of years at most and from what I've read not many people liked the guy when he was alive and breathing!

Curiosity I can understand but what makes people want to spend hours of their lives they won't get back viewing a coffin of someone they have absolutely no point of reference to?

I'm not alone in this Ann can't get it either. And that's from someone who watched the Diana funeral from start to finish! Yes I know, she's dead too. It surprised me when I found out, you'd have thought that would have been n the papers!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Annsman said:


> Can you explain to me the reasoning in going to the funeral of someone who died over 500 years ago? I'm not being funny but what's the attraction? So he was a king! But only for a couple of years at most and from what I've read not many people liked the guy when he was alive and breathing!
> 
> Curiosity I can understand but what makes people want to spend hours of their lives they won't get back viewing a coffin of someone they have absolutely no point of reference to?
> 
> I'm not alone in this Ann can't get it either. And that's from someone who watched the Diana funeral from start to finish! Yes I know, she's dead too. It surprised me when I found out, you'd have thought that would have been n the papers!


Steady away there, you'll have a coronary.

I didn't want to go if you read my first post.

Caroline is history mad, kings/queens the lot. from there we went to Hardwick Hall national trust property, also steeped in history relating to the monarchy.

Its probably just what people are interested in, I have met people who say what a waste of money buying a motorhome is.

Is it not nice that we are all different, we went to the railway museum the other week at Shildon, there was a party of train spotters there, looking UNDERNEATH the trains talking about different types of axles.

Each to his own, I am interested in walking, boxing and football. there are millions who hate all 3 of them.

We are off to the Hay On Wye book festival next month, I know people who hate reading.

Paul.


----------

